# Dog training



## duckman18 (Jan 8, 2010)

anyone know of any good places to send your dog to get trained?


----------



## rholton (Jan 8, 2010)

Brad Arrington at Mossy Pond Retrievers gets my vote. He has had my dog for a while. PM me if you want his number or you can get from his website. 
mossypondretrievers.com


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jan 12, 2010)

Look at my last post I had the same questions and had 27 replies you my find what your looking for there


----------



## Drake1807 (Jan 12, 2010)

Sharp Retrievers


----------



## 5forfighting (Jan 12, 2010)

Swamp Run Retrievers. Ray is a great trainer. Great communicator. Great teacher for the handler too.


----------



## chadf (Jan 12, 2010)

Do what you can YOURSELF! It will be better in the long run......


----------



## JDAWG (Jan 12, 2010)

chadf said:


> Do what you can YOURSELF! It will be better in the long run......



x2,,,,


----------



## taylornelms (Jan 13, 2010)

Your backyard!  I hate to be such a jerk about it, but it is not that hard.  I trained my dog and she isnt a field trial dog but to be honest had I wanted her to be one she is completely capable.  All I did was read the book Waterdog.  Do everything it says to a T.  It is do-able and you will get sooo much more satisfaction when you see your dog retrieve instead of someone elses.  Also when people compliment your dog you can take the credit instead of just saying yea i paid for that.  It does take time and I understand some people dont have time but it only takes 15 mins a day really at the most!


----------



## chase870 (Jan 13, 2010)

Blood and feathers, if you work with the dog a little bit around the house and then put it under the gun. My fat girlfriend is what I call a meat dog, she works fine, loves to hunt, and is death on a goose. Will she win a field trial no. She is a pet, belongs to my fian'ce, and sleeps on the bed. Sassy had alot of natural instinct, most of them do, hunt them and it will come to the dog.


----------



## anyduckado (Jan 13, 2010)

Lincolnton GA.  I think the name is Lincolnton Kennels.  The guys name is Al author.


----------



## waterdogs (Jan 13, 2010)

anyduckado said:


> Lincolnton GA.  I think the name is Lincolnton Kennels.  The guys name is Al author.



his oufit is SANDHILL KENNELS. HE OLNY RUNS FIELD TRIALS.


----------



## duckman18 (Jan 16, 2010)

taylornelms said:


> Your backyard!  I hate to be such a jerk about it, but it is not that hard.  I trained my dog and she isnt a field trial dog but to be honest had I wanted her to be one she is completely capable.  All I did was read the book Waterdog.  Do everything it says to a T.  It is do-able and you will get sooo much more satisfaction when you see your dog retrieve instead of someone elses.  Also when people compliment your dog you can take the credit instead of just saying yea i paid for that.  It does take time and I understand some people dont have time but it only takes 15 mins a day really at the most!



yeah man i actually ordered that video off of amazon so i am gonna take a look at it


----------



## taylornelms (Jan 16, 2010)

Good for you man!  If you devote 15 mins a day to your dog you will be able to train it.  i didnt know there was a video but the book is really pretty interesting and im not a reader at all.


----------



## muzzy_master (Jan 16, 2010)

Steven Durrance in Sylvania, GA is the best I've ever seen!


----------



## miller-black (Jan 17, 2010)

I second the Waterdog book.  Some say there are better books out there but as taylornelms said that is a great book and really does only take 15min a day. It is fulfilling and I feel that I have a great hunting buddy.


----------



## DukTruk (Jan 17, 2010)

We do gun dog training.  Most of our "customers" are labs (www.blowingsprings.com).  We are quite a ride from you however.  You may also wanna try Scott Baldwin or Mike Pierce.  Scott is is Madison and I am not sure where Mike trains out of.


----------



## Tim1980 (Jan 24, 2010)

I train retrievers in Williamson, Ga right outside of Griffin, Ga.  Pm me if you want some more info.  My Name is Tim
706-540-5103.


----------



## huntchesies (Jan 25, 2010)

Scott baldwin is pretty good with hunting dogs or field trial dogs.  Field trials and hunt tests are very fun if you ever stick your dog into one.  Having a dog do blinds is worth the money not matter what anyone says.  If you train him yourself or if you send the dog to a trainer.  I always just had a meat dog now i have a finished dog.  believe me there is a big difference in the two.  It makes getting the ducks a lot easier as well.


----------



## meckardt (Aug 5, 2010)

I see this post is fairly old but I would go with Even Grahm or Mike Lardy's program for home. It is a step by step process and it even shows you what to do when your dog is back tracking etc... Waterdog is fairly outdated for todays world. It is a great book and Richard A Wolters is the man but training has evolved just like everything else. You can also visit RTF which is nothing but a dog training board like this and any questions you have you will get plenty of help. Also if you have never FF a dog you may want to take it to a professional for atleast that period of time.


----------



## blacklab (Aug 5, 2010)

meckardt said:


> I see this post is fairly old but I would go with Even Grahm or Mike Lardy's program for home. It is a step by step process and it even shows you what to do when your dog is back tracking etc... Waterdog is fairly outdated for todays world. It is a great book and Richard A Wolters is the man but training has evolved just like everything else. You can also visit RTF which is nothing but a dog training board like this and any questions you have you will get plenty of help. Also if you have never FF a dog you may want to take it to a professional for atleast that period of time.



Take this advice!! If you do it yourself you should update to  more recent methods.Graham, Lardy, or Danny Farmer and Judy Aycock are really easy to follow. Pick 1 and stick with it!!!


----------



## littletoolbox (Aug 6, 2010)

Do it yourself just follow a program.


----------

